# Thai



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2008)

Anyone ever grown some Thai? Whats the taste and smell like? I heard it's a very fruity taste and smell. Thanks .


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 3, 2008)

I never grew it but it's one of my favorites to smoke. It give you such a cool high. It's not at all heavy. It's a great sativa strain in my opinion. I really recommend it but I bet it has to flower for a long time.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 3, 2008)

:stoned:  *Thai is one of my favorites.  It is a loooooooooooooooooooooooong grow. Yield is smallish as well.  However, the electric buzz, fruity flavor and smell are worth the wait.  I recommend it highly to anyone who really has the patience to go long. *:yay:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I'm really not concerned with the flower time. I want a sativa. All I usually grow are indis or indi doms. I might just invest in some thai. Any advice on caring for thai?


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have any advice for growing it but you could buy a ticket to Holland to taste some, have the best time of your life and then go back and grow your thai sticks and give it all the love when you have to grow it for 6 months or so haha


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 3, 2008)

*I grew thai several times, MyThai is very nute sensitive, grows slowly and yields about 2-3 ounces per plant, even at 18-20 weeks of flower.  She stays small with tiny buds by indica standards. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2008)

> you could buy a ticket to Holland to taste some, have the best time of your life


I will get there one day, my friend. It's on my top "Ten Places to Visit Before I Die" list.





> I grew thai several times, MyThai is very nute sensitive, grows slowly and yields about 2-3 ounces per plant, even at 18-20 weeks of flower. She stays small with tiny buds by indica standards.


Cool. As long as she's fruity and has a good buzz i'll be happy. Thanks Puffin!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like a kick *** strain.  I wonder if its as yummy as thai food, one of my favorite cuisenes....probably so.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh mom. You hit the nail on the head. Lets move to Thailand!!!  :hubba: 

Too bad the marijuana laws are a bit scary there.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

i've smoked thai b-4.it taste alot like a mango or another sweet fruit.my friend grew it and said his first time around,it flowered for 5 months,but his second time around with it, he had the lights off for 14,rather than 12 hours and it made them finish in 3 1/2 months,rather the 5.its some pretty good smoke.it gives you a goofey high....best way to explain the feeling would be like if you were to do a whip it.its definitly not a couch lock kinda high,its  definitly an upper,go do something type of high.it was perfect for someone who doesnt get much sleep.gives you a lil kick.the best part about the strain is by far the flavor and how dense the buds are =)


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 3, 2008)

There's some good genetics that came out of Thailand. Genetics to lead to some of today's popular strains, such as the recent award winning Chocolope, Blueberry (as well as other popular DJ Short created strains). There have been a few very good strains that came out of Thailand. To name a few

Chocolate Thai
Highland Thai
Juicy Fruit Thai
Fruity Thai
Thai Sticks
Purple Thai

I have grown Highland Thai twice, I've grown a strain crossed with Thai Sticks and I am currently working with Chocolate Thai.


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi LG welcome to the forum. Would be nice to see some pics of your chocolate thai if you have time to post them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

What breeder carries a good Thai?


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 4, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What breeder carries a good Thai?



Hi BBP, 
I have some of these to plant on my outside grow, to go out in the next two weeks, just tried a few inside but got all males. 

hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/thai-stick-seeds.html


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks TNG but those look to be a skunk/thai hybrid. If I can't get pure thai, I want the closest thing to it. The link is much appreciated though. Take care.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 6, 2008)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Hi LG welcome to the forum. Would be nice to see some pics of your chocolate thai if you have time to post them.



Thanks, I plan to stay awhile. This seems like just the place for me. I can't see myself posting a picture of my grow, that just sounds way too sketchy to me. Cop bait. I live in a small town dude.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

lol,if that were the case we'd all be screwed,your not postin a pic of yourself bro.i know where your comin from though.it is kindq scetchy but,theres ALOT of people doin it.i doubt you'd be singled out


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,if that were the case we'd all be screwed,your not postin a pic of yourself bro.i know where your comin from though.it is kindq scetchy but,theres ALOT of people doin it.i doubt you'd be singled out



You know on the internet they got these things called IP addresses, so everything can be traced back to you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha BBP, I think your thread got hyjacked.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 6, 2008)

> You know on the internet they got these things called IP addresses


You know they have these things called proxy servers that can hide your ip addy?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 6, 2008)

*the thai I grow, I brought some seeds back from vietnam and laos, takes 20 wks and has a great buzz.  I usually pull it out after everyone is stoned to the floor on their indicas and wham all the party is up and the music gets going again. super excellent taste, fills your mouth with thick sweet fruity smoke.  reminds me of passion fruit and mangos* :hubba:


----------



## Roken (Jun 7, 2008)

Wassup guy's
                    Im growing a pure Thai right now here in So cal.  I purchased the seeds from Sam the Skunk Man.  I have a picture posted of her if you guys want to check it out, it's under "Growroom design and set-up" under
"1st week flower!!!" by me...Roken.  Sorry guys, if i could i would post the thread right here like i see other people do but i just dont know how to do that yet.  The thai is growing a big, healthy main cloa with many foot long spears surrounding the main fat spear.  She defenitly smell's diffferent and fruity, the info on the seed's were listed as a 10 to 12 week flower.  I am in week 5 as of this coming wednesday and she is already filling out nicely, check her out they are very beautiful  pics.  Peace an Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm growing Thai for the first time right now (in week 13 of flower). It is by far the most sensitive strain that I have grown so go easy on the nutes imo. It is also a VERY tall strain .I've had to move my lights up a couple times and put my other plants up on platforms. Looking forward to the harvest.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 11, 2008)

*I think Arjan crossed a thai with a haze, thai tanic or something. it gets HUGE.  I think with 1000w hps or outdoors you could see it's potential, over 1 gm/watt.  I havent smoked it yet, but it did sound like a good idea. *:hubba:


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 15, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You know they have these things called proxy servers that can hide your ip addy?



If you trust them.

Grow some Chocolope, that's Chocolate Thai crossed with Haze. It's a good smoke.


----------

